# Sasha is Being Returned



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Last night I took Sasha to the emergency vet because after playing in the yard she came in and was limping badly on both back legs. They of course wanted to keep her for observation and later called me this morning saying that she has very bad patellas in both rear legs. I thought patella issue worked up to being this bad, this seems like it happened over night. They want to do a full knee replacement on both legs!! I looked at the xrays and they compared hers to that of a normal patella and hers are all jacked up. How did this happen so quickly?? 
I called the breeder i got her from and asked if this was hereditary whith her parents? She said it could possibly have come from her moms side. Seeing as this may be a hereditary issue she asked that i bring her back and she will either refund my money or i can pick out another puppy. She had given me a health guarentee stating that is free of any genetic disorders and if any are found that the pup could be returned for a full refund or replaced. I dont want to take her back, but after paying $900 for a puppy i shouldnt have to put another $2,000 because of a geneti disorder. However, she is almost insisting that i bring her back because she doesn't want this kind of issue being passed down thru her line. I am a bit upset because she told me repeatedly that she has no genetic problems. 
To make things worse i get another call back from the vet saying that she has deteriorating discs in her spine. I was going to just deal with the patellas and get them fixed but this kind of pisses me off because i'm begining to think she new these problems where present. Thats why she is being so quick to take her back. I will be returning her but i do not think i will be getting another dog from her. *


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor baby. What's going to happen to her if the breeder takes her back?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, what a mess. That sucks. Sorry to hear this is all happening to you and the poor puppy.  Good thing you bought her from a good breeder though who is willing to refund you. At least she's responsible enough to do that.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What a mess, sorry you are going through this 
What will she do with her if you return her?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I am very upset that this is happening. We have only had her a couple weeks but it feels like much longer. She says she will spay her and keep her. But i dont know how much of that i believe. She currently has one three legs and she also fosters for the vet clinic she works for so its possible she may really keep her. *


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope she really does keep her. It sounds like she may. You're the best candidate to judge her character here though because you've met her. I hope the best for you and the puppy. I'm sorry again that you're having to go through this.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Patellas that bad are genetic. You'd have to run a dog over to make them that bad without genetics. And she probably just agitated them playing.


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for you and your baby.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

How sad for you and the puppy. It doesn't take long for them to wriggle their way into your heart, does it? I am glad she will take the puppy back.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Thanx everyone. 

I have a good idea why she is wanting me to bring her back so quickly. I am def going to look i.to this more. I'm not just going to let it go.*


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a saddening story please keep us updatted and good luck with your best decision


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you think she will have the surgeries done to help the dog? 
It would be a pity if she spays her and lets her live like that...


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I think you are wise to not get another puppy from this breeder. I know
things happen and yes it does appear that she's being responsible, but it
also seems a little shady. Like maybe she wasn't being fully truthful in her
disclosure.

Either way, I too am sorry this happened for you and mostly for Sasha.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

With the dual issues this girl has, it would seem far kinder to put her down rather that do surgery on her legs only to have her spine degenerate.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

With the spinal degeneration, she would be a good candidate for a doggie wheelchair. I dont think euthanasia is the only solution. Fix the knees and, as it gets harder to walk, put her in a wheelchair.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I personally wouldn't want to live like that, not for a day, a week, a month, a year, let alone a lifetime because someone deemed it was ok that I do. 

I'm looking at my EXIT Coffee cup that I'm drinking from right now, it says, "_I'd Rather Die Like a Dog_". Being a very strong supporter of voluntary Euthanasia for humans, I look at quality of life before quantity, always. Just my opinion.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How sad,you must do what you feel is right,i know how hard it would be to give her back.
Where there's life there's hope


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

so sad! i dont like the sound of this breeder! shes very quick to get the puppy back....... i think if you havent already returned , hold off on it for a bit , maybe get another vets opinion? and find out some more about this breeder, so sorry this has happened to you!  x


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

This is so heartbreaking, I can't imagine how you must feel right now  I honestly don't know what I would do in this situation, maybe ask to have the $900 back but keep the dog and put it toward the surgery? The breeder might agree since it would save her the cost of feeding her?

Please at least get a second opinion - remember how Kelsey took Bijox back after having her on anti inflammatories for a few weeks and it turned out she didn't need LP surgery after all? I know it's a long shot but she deserves a chance if there is one.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh no that is horrible. I'm sorry this happened to you. I could not imagine having to give a baby back you have fell in love with


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Well I personally wouldn't want to live like that, not for a day, a week, a month, a year, let alone a lifetime because someone deemed it was ok that I do.
> 
> I'm looking at my EXIT Coffee cup that I'm drinking from right now, it says, "_I'd Rather Die Like a Dog_". Being a very strong supporter of voluntary Euthanasia for humans, I look at quality of life before quantity, always. Just my opinion.


Have you ever been around a handicapped dog? I have a few. They love life as much as my temporarily able-bodied dogs. Have you seen a dog in a cart? They are so happy, whizzing about, being a dog, just with wheels. I also have handicapped children.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I so agree with you Pam


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

It a horrible thing to learn our baby's are sick. My little Amberleah lou lou has so many health issues too at very very young, she is now just little over a year old and has been to the university hospital she too had two very bad patellas, she has possible adrenal glan problems, loss of her fur on whole back end, they thought she had a little boy part in her girl part but after surgery she did not. Her vulva is huge. The lady I got her from will not return my e-mails or calls. Sorry to say I did not get her from a breeder but a lady who says it was a oopsy from Graig's list. Never again!!! I have spent already so much money on her but she is worth it. I pray for your little one.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Part of the contract is that ahe take the dog to her vet and get a second opinion. I will be taking her tomorrow but she will still be refunding my money. I'm affraid that if her vet suggest euthanasia that she will do it. If he thinks that the discs will be causing her pain then they probably will. I feel so horrible about the whole thing. She whines everytime she moves. They gave me pain meds for her and a steroid but it doesnt seem to be helping. If only i could give her one of my percocets lol

I have her wrapped in a blanket right now holding her but i think she wants to lay by the patio door in the sun light lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I honestly don't know what to say. I have spend thousands (yes 3000+ dollars) on Emmie. I know exactly how you feel. Good luck in whatever you do. I would NOT get another dog from this lady. Sue


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It doesn't make anything easier with her being so adorable.  Poor little thing. I can only imagine how you must be feeling about all this right now. I would be a wreck.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Have you ever been around a handicapped dog? I have a few. They love life as much as my temporarily able-bodied dogs. Have you seen a dog in a cart? They are so happy, whizzing about, being a dog, just with wheels. I also have handicapped children.


Amen!!! =) 2 of my crew are special needs; Jude has had heart issues since the day I got him and they didn't think he'd live over a year. He will have his first birthday in May and still acts like a puppy. Our vet told us last time that he was lucky he was with us or if he'd been with most people would've been put down as a puppy once realizing the extent of his problems.

And then I have Mia Zofia who only had 9 weeks of 'normal' puppy life before falling down a flight of stairs. They didn't euthanize and while I know recovery must have been painful she has healed; she cannot jump but otherwise keeps up with all the other dogs. I'm well aware that 10-15 years down the road (Can you tell I have very high expectations of my dogs lifespans? haha) she may need to be in a wheelchair as I know her back end won't hold up forever. But she is still the happiest spirit, sweetest dog. 

If surgery can give a dog a HAPPY life; (remember, dogs don't think as we do. They don't see an 'able bodied' dog and wish they would live that way.) I would go for it. And yes; do ask the breeder if she'll refund the price, but you keep her and spay her and do the surgery if you're up to it. (Explaining you'll need the $ to treat her, will come across better than just asking for a refund.)

Dogs live in the moment.. a philosophy I'm trying to apply to my own... and they don't look to the future. They live in the "now"; and because of that, my goal is to make them as happy as they can be. I'm well aware I will have to face some difficult decisions with the dogs I take in, and lets be honest they're not likely going to be the last. I guess the way I look at it; a dog in a wheel chair is not going to have the same outlook on life as a human. With training, the dog will learn to adapt and use a wheelchair and will likely never realize the limitations it has caused by whatever disability. I know none of mine do.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a very sad situation. I would be sure and talk to the breeder and find out what will happen to her after she is returned. And yes, it IS genetic so parents of this puppy should be spayed/neutered and she needs to take a good hard look at her breeding program. I bet she did NOT have any health testing done on the sire and dam and then look what happens. That is why health testing is so important! THIS COULD HAVE BEEN PREVENTED if the breeder would have health tested the parents.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So sad and so sorry to hear.

Indiscriminate breeding and dodgy breeders suck.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I have two ex-breeders in my house and wonder why on earth either of them would have been bred (then dumped in the shelter). I adore them (peanut and Finn), they are wonderful, they are 100% genetically chi, but that does not make them worthy of reproducing over and over . . . sigh.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

KittynKahlua said:


> Amen!!! =) 2 of my crew are special needs; Jude has had heart issues since the day I got him and they didn't think he'd live over a year. He will have his first birthday in May and still acts like a puppy. Our vet told us last time that he was lucky he was with us or if he'd been with most people would've been put down as a puppy once realizing the extent of his problems.
> 
> And then I have Mia Zofia who only had 9 weeks of 'normal' puppy life before falling down a flight of stairs. They didn't euthanize and while I know recovery must have been painful she has healed; she cannot jump but otherwise keeps up with all the other dogs. I'm well aware that 10-15 years down the road (Can you tell I have very high expectations of my dogs lifespans? haha) she may need to be in a wheelchair as I know her back end won't hold up forever. But she is still the happiest spirit, sweetest dog.
> 
> ...


Touche'  and well said :hello1:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Finn said:


> I have two ex-breeders in my house and wonder why on earth either of them would have been bred (then dumped in the shelter). I adore them (peanut and Finn), they are wonderful, they are 100% genetically chi, but that does not make them worthy of reproducing over and over . . . sigh.


I have two ex breeders, too. Lexxi, who is 8 pounds, has an underbite and and snaggle tooth and was dumped in the SPCA at 5 when she aged out of the breeding program, and we think Tico, who is small but no way near standard and was tossed out the wndow of a car, probably when he couldn't produce offspring anymore because of his age.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Such a sad situation...for both you and puppy...each of us has had to decide what we will do when certain health scenarios present themselves , be it with our skin families or our fur families....theres no right or wrong answer.....


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> I have two ex breeders, too. Lexxi, who is 8 pounds, has an underbite and and snaggle tooth and was dumped in the SPCA at 5 when she aged out of the breeding program, and we think Tico, who is small but no way near standard and was tossed out the wndow of a car, probably when he couldn't produce offspring anymore because of his age.


Peanut (female) was abandoned at about age 5, too! She is a big girl, about 8 or 9 pounds. I read somewhere that some bad breeders use bigger females for more puppies. 


Poor Tico! I am glad you rescued him. What a horrible way to treat an animal. Finn was dumped in the overnight cage at the Humane Society--not even brought in with a person--just dumped at night when no one was there. I am at least glad they didn't kill him.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> Have you ever been around a handicapped dog?


Indeed I have, during several heartrbreaking times of my life, both my own and others I have lived with or shared the lives of for years, ranging from a Mastiff who had $9k spent on one hip only (a total fail on 2 ops), to a Rotty with severe displacia who ultimately haemorraged/died from the meds, a staffy x bull terrier with a crippled back end who had $7k spent on her that prolonged her life to an extent, a beloved farm kelpie post car accident etc etc. Oh, and you can add several horses to the list as well over a few decades.

I won't comment further, because after living through those experiences and the subsequent grief, my opinions differ vastly from the majority expressed here and it is quite an emotive issue for me.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Last night I took Sasha to the emergency vet because after playing in the yard she came in and was limping badly on both back legs. They of course wanted to keep her for observation and later called me this morning saying that she has very bad patellas in both rear legs. I thought patella issue worked up to being this bad, this seems like it happened over night. They want to do a full knee replacement on both legs!! I looked at the xrays and they compared hers to that of a normal patella and hers are all jacked up. How did this happen so quickly??
> I called the breeder i got her from and asked if this was hereditary whith her parents? She said it could possibly have come from her moms side. Seeing as this may be a hereditary issue she asked that i bring her back and she will either refund my money or i can pick out another puppy. She had given me a health guarentee stating that is free of any genetic disorders and if any are found that the pup could be returned for a full refund or replaced. I dont want to take her back, but after paying $900 for a puppy i shouldnt have to put another $2,000 because of a geneti disorder. However, she is almost insisting that i bring her back because she doesn't want this kind of issue being passed down thru her line. I am a bit upset because she told me repeatedly that she has no genetic problems.
> To make things worse i get another call back from the vet saying that she has deteriorating discs in her spine. I was going to just deal with the patellas and get them fixed but this kind of pisses me off because i'm begining to think she new these problems where present. Thats why she is being so quick to take her back. I will be returning her but i do not think i will be getting another dog from her. *


Mandy. I am so sorry for you and Sasha both. It must be very difficult to see her in pain and not be able to do anything about it.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

What a tough situation to be in! I know you already love her, but it sounds like this pup will have many health problems. Even reputable breeders can occassionally get a pup with problems. As hard as it is....it's probably best that you return her to the breeder. 

I'm sorry.....this is just a no-win situation.


----------



## elizabethsmum (Apr 16, 2012)

How heartbreaking! I dont know what to suggest but I just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and that adorable little one.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, poor little thing. This truly is heartbreaking. Like alot of people have said, try some things and don't return her to the breeder, just get your money back and use that toward surgery.

I hope everything turns out okay. ((HUGS))


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am guessing that the patellas can be fixed and will be - sort of fine. Can they fix the spine so that she is at least not in any pain? If so, then this is what I would try to do:
Get the breeder to pay for the sugeries! If she can have a decent life, then she should have the surgeries, but I do believe it is the breeders responsibility, since she had to know there were health problems!
You know, it's very difficult to just "give up" a pet no matter how long they have been with you. Taking care of a handicap dog is a lot of work, I would imagine, but from you postings, it seems as though you are willing to deal with it. 
So I say, get her to pay for the surgeries. And if she works for a vet, she may be able to get a bit of a discount!
I wish you all the best. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandi - any updates??? Just wondering what you've decided and how things are going.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Mandi - any updates??? Just wondering what you've decided and how things are going.


Mandi, I, too, have had you on my mind. You are facing such a heartbreaking situation with Sasha..When you have time, please let us know how things are going. Blessings, Deb


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was at a loss for words & deeply saddened when I 1st saw this post, but I to have been checking it daily and wondering what you have decided Mandy. I can't even imagine how hard it is for you. *hugs*


----------



## elizabethsmum (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi I was just thinking about you, how are things?


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So after reading this very sad post... I have some questions.... What is a health screening? 
I have a new puppies will be 13 weeks this wed. She already had her first vet appt and they said she looks great... should i have a health screening done? TIA


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

4bsingreece said:


> So after reading this very sad post... I have some questions.... What is a health screening?
> I have a new puppies will be 13 weeks this wed. She already had her first vet appt and they said she looks great... should i have a health screening done? TIA


The parents of your puppy should have been health screened before breeding. Many people don't. They just breed without regard to health. They think that if they look healthy, they are. But there are hidden problems in our breed with eye problems, heart problems, and most common... patellas (knees). A reputable breeder will health test for these problems. And not just a "they are healthy" from the vet. OFA is the orthopedic foundation for animals. A vet can certify knees through this organization. CERF is the eye certification where the dogs eyes are examined by a veterinary opthamologist prior to breeding. 

These health tests should be done on EVERY BREEDING PAIR. No excuses. It is up to the breeder who are bringing puppies into the world to do these health tests on their breeding animals.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So would/could I have her screened? What is entailed in this screening?


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Do all vets know what to look for when screening or should one know what is needed before taking the dog to the vet?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

4bsingreece said:


> So would/could I have her screened? What is entailed in this screening?


You don't need to do health screenings on puppies. Your vet will check her patellas (knees), etc. during examinations. If you decide to breed her, then you should definitely have health testing done before she is bred.



Suzn said:


> Do all vets know what to look for when screening or should one know what is needed before taking the dog to the vet?


Depends on the vet. Most vets don't CERF eyes, but you can usually find clinics that will do it at dog shows or with all-breed kennel clubs. Most vets know what OFA certification is as many large breeds OFA hips and elbows before breeding.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux has LP, that was caused by her playing much too rough. This http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/66907-bijouxs-diagnosis.html Is the thread and you can also look through my threads and see video's of her limping as well as her recovery. She was never this bad, it was potential surgery but with careful recovery and preventative measures to this day, she has been kept out of the operating room and is doing much much better. She hasn't limped for weeks and I can't remember the last time her knee popped.

LP is a very big deal and even if Bijoux had the surgery it doesn't mean she would be okay. It's a very scary thing to go through when it's your baby so I understand what you are going through -to some degree of course. But with continued effort she is pain free and loving life. It can be done! But it is a lot of time/heart break. I will always be watching her especially until I hit the 4000$ in her savings in case she needs er surgery.

If you need to talk just PM me I'm here for you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandi, what did you decide to do? Just curious if you have an update?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

any decisions made on Sasha Mandi?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> any decisions made on Sasha Mandi?


Yes, she is going to keep her as long as she is not in any severe pain. They are going to a surgery for her knees and giving her supplement for her bones. Hopefully they can try to stop her back from deteriorating. I said good bye to her and it was so hard. I love that little girl but its all for her best interest and well being. I have her little collar that sits on my mantle above the fireplace and a little picture of her. I am going to miss her so much but she is getting 24hr care that she desperately needs.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Mandi. I literally know how hard it is to say goodbye to a puppy that you've had and loved. I've had an experience where we had a puppy for a few days but could not keep her for personal reasons at the time. It was SO hard saying goodbye to her, but it was the better life for her. I know what you're going through. I couldn't even keep a single thing that belonged to her because it made me too upset. I even sent her off with my socks that she liked to steal because I couldn't handle wearing them after that. Still makes me cry to this day, but she is very happy now and our life has cleared up.

You made the right choice. The breeder sounds like she is going to do her best to keep her well and comfortable.


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

Awe so sad  but still unfair... I hope she keeps her!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I understand. That is the best thing for everyone. The breeder has made a committment and is keeping it. You agreed to buy a healthy pup. Sounds like she will be in good hands.


EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Yes, she is going to keep her as long as she is not in any severe pain. They are going to a surgery for her knees and giving her supplement for her bones. Hopefully they can try to stop her back from deteriorating. I said good bye to her and it was so hard. I love that little girl but its all for her best interest and well being. I have her little collar that sits on my mantle above the fireplace and a little picture of her. I am going to miss her so much but she is getting 24hr care that she desperately needs.


----------

